# R35



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

that front end looks mean, looks like it will inhale anything in its path.  

what mag did you scan that off?

Tevs


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sunny said:


> *that front end looks mean, looks like it will inhale anything in its path.
> 
> what mag did you scan that off?
> 
> Tevs *


i found it on the maxima forums
the front light look similar to audi


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The front end looks very German in design. I can see Audi and Bugatti in there. I'm not digging the surrounds on the taillights, though - looks too much like CF Altezzas. I'd have the surrounds painted body-color.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

It shares very little resemblance to the older GT-Rs. The tail lights does, though. The bumper looks waay too big to be sporty. And (unlike other GT-Rs), the ass end is pretty rounded off instead of the nice square ass we're used to. Good thing/bad thing... not really my call, but I'd say it's not traditional GT-R, that's for sure.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can't stand the retro design that all the new cars have now. I wish it were much closer to the r34.


----------

